# Which carpet plant?



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi,

72W of T5 lights over a 58cm height 90L aquarium. Sera floredepot capped with sand. Will use EI method for fertilisers and pressurized CO2. I am considered a beginer since for so many years I have not succeded is creating a stanning planted aquarium. What carpet plant will ensure greater success?

1. Glossostigma - need to order from petstore so expensive
2. Hemianthus Cuba - need to order from pet store so expensive
4. Lilaeopsis brasiliensis - have it in pet store so its cheaper
5. Eleocharis Parvula - need to order online

Your thoughts for a beginer carpeting plant?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Have you considered Marsilea? (M. minuta, hirsuta, crenata, quadrifolia, or any of the other gazillion species thereof...) It's a pretty durable carpet plant. But, from your list, I'd say either the glosso or the Lilaeopsis. HC is definitely not a beginner plant, and I've always felt hairgrass was a bit of a pain...


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

asukawashere said:


> Have you considered Marsilea? (M. minuta, hirsuta, crenata, quadrifolia, or any of the other gazillion species thereof...) It's a pretty durable carpet plant. But, from your list, I'd say either the glosso or the Lilaeopsis. HC is definitely not a beginner plant, and I've always felt hairgrass was a bit of a pain...


Please elaborate on the a bit of a pain part for the hairgrass...


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Maybe the pain part is it being invasive in any tanks


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

I guess I will eliminate Lilaeopsis brasiliensis since I have read it is very slow growing which will take really long time to cover the tank. 
Now I am left with 3 choices.....I really like the look of Lilaeopsis brasiliensis though! Anyone grown this plant before to give me his/her advice?


----------

